# thinning scissors



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

can anyone recommend really good thinning scissors. Not for charley but for Gracie another havanese. Gracie's hair is sooooo thick it needs to be thinning a bit. 

by the way, what other scissors do people use? i currently use fiskars but maybe there is something better.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I bought a 3 piece set of Kenchii scissors including thinning shears. I like them but since it's the first time I've ever bought grooming scissors, I don't have any comparison. I got them on Amazon.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks. Those look really pricey. do you think they are worth it?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe not. I've been doing all Riley's grooming myself so I guess that's how I rationalize spending that much.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

I actually asked my hair stylist to buy the shears for me. They are fantastic and they only cost about $30. My dogs are not show dogs, so my thinning is only to save my sanity as I groom them. But when compared to the shears on the CC website at over $100 I thought it was a good deal. My stylist knew what size to buy but I'm sure that is posted out here somewhere.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

that's a good idea to ask a hair stylist. I will do that. everything doggie is always so much more money.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Kenchi is has an excellent reputation in the grooming world. The most important factors that I take into consideration for thinners is if they fit well in my hand, one blade shouldn't be longer than another, good quality so they don't dull as quickly, and not too expensive. I use these every day all day so for me I need the metal to be hard. Dull scissors cost money to resharpen and it takes longer to trim out the eyes. The longer it takes to do that and digging in and fussing, the higher the chances for knicking your dog. Also the dog loses patience after a while unless your dog is a saint. You can get a good pair for about $50 or even slightly less is a happy medium.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Also consider Geib and Heritage Klein, both American companies. I believe they are priced less than the Kenchi but still reliable.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I've been debating getting some for awhile, but for me not pup. I used to use them on my bangs to keep them from looking so blunt and harsh after a trim.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a sharp pair of gingher scissors that I use for me. They are actually sewing scissors but work very well. The thinning scissors are not for Charley but for another dog who has an extremely thick tail.


----------

